

Programming Clojure Book Review - Kototama
http://dobbscodetalk.com/index.php?option=com_myblog&show=Programming-Clojure-Book-Review.html&Itemid=29

======
samg
Can you really call this a review? It's two paragraphs of chapter summary
mixed with a sentence ("Programming Clojure is certainly a worthwhile book for
any Java and Lisp enthusiasts to read") of lukewarm opinion.

~~~
icey
Yeah... It's a good book, but this reads like some kid's book report.

------
radu_floricica
Just finished reading it a couple of days ago. It wasn't my first brush with
Clojure, but it was still very useful in re-framing what I knew, and filling
up the holes. Overall it has a very good ROI for both time and money.

~~~
MattF
I'm currently working my way through it and I agree. This is my first
experience with a Lisp and the book is a great introduction. Great value for
money, DRM-free ebook, updated code on GitHub - I couldn't ask for more.
Definitely recommended.

------
dmix
My recent approach to learning Clojure:

-First watched the Peepcode screencast that compresses everything into an hour to get a good jumpstart

-Started reading Programming Clojure

-While converting a ruby app I wrote last month into pure Clojure

So far I've been very impressed with Clojure. I was already sold on LISP +
functional programming from reading SICP.

I'll be using it in production over the next year.

